# Seerosenblätter sind weinrot



## Mattis (22. Mai 2010)

Guten morgen Teichler

Die Blätter meiner Seerose(Nymphea Alba) sind von weinroter Farbe.Ich habe die Pflanze im Baumarkt gekauft und in einem Baueimer mit einer Mischung aus Sand und Teicherde im Verhältnis1:2 gepflanzt.

Sie wächst auch ordentlich,2 Blätter sind an der Oberfläche.Haben von gestern bis heute ca5cm überbrückt.

Aber müssten die Blätter denn nicht grün sein oder wird das noch

Freue mich auf eure Antworten

Lieben Gruss Matthias


----------



## Lichti (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Moin,

meine Seerosen Blätter sind auch Weinrot gefleckt,das ist wohl normal.
Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen :smoki


----------



## Pidder54 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Moin,
warst Du im Hagebaumarkt? Habe da auch versehentlich Rote erwischt. Da hat warscheinlich jemand rumgewühlt, und an den falschen Platz zurückgestellt. Habe es beim bezahlen gemerkt, da die Roten 2 Euro teurer sind.
LG Pidder


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Servus Matthias

Das ist normal .... Seerosenblätter kommen immer zuerst rot und färben sich dann um ....


----------



## Mattis (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Hi Ihr

@Lichti,na dann bin ich ja froh:smoki,schöne Pfingsten

@Pidder,nee die hab ich vom txxm Baumarkt und hatte nur kleine rote Blätter aber da es ja eine
Alba sein soll dachte ich mir das es schon grün wird.Aber da muss ich mich noch ein wenig gedulden.Ist bei mir so eine Sache

Gruss Matthias

@Digicat,na dann bin ich ja mal beruhigt.Danke Dir für Deine Antwort Helmut

Auch für Dich ein schönes Pfingstwochenende

Matthias


----------



## Redlisch (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Hallo,
i.M. haben bei mir alle 10 Seerosen nur rote Blätter.

Hatte das nicht etwas mit der Sonneneinstrahlung zu tun ?

Im Hochsommer haben sie dann alle grüne Blätter, zumindest bei mir.

Axel


----------



## Plätscher (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Vielleicht ist das schon die Herbstfärbung,

Duck und wech


----------



## paper (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Bei uns war der Austrieb auch rot, jetzt werden die Blätter langsam grün!

Leider  hats bei uns heute geregnet!


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Servus Melitta

Super klares Wasser hast im Teich 

Schade das um Mittag bei Euch geregnet hat  ....


----------



## paper (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Melitta
> 
> Super klares Wasser hast im Teich
> 
> Schade das um Mittag bei Euch geregnet hat  ....



Helmut, danke!

Wir sind z.Z. mit dem Wasser zufrieden, bezgl. Regen, zuviel  hatten wir in der
letzten Wo. nicht.

So, jetzt schwingen wir uns noch auf die Räder!

Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Teichfisch (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Hallo wollte auch sagen dass u supper klares teichwaser hast, was bei mir ganz im gegenteil ist.
habe grünes wasser und man kann nicht einene fisch sehen.haste vieleicht tipps für mich?


----------



## scholzi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Hallo Simon....und an den Rest der Rund..
du hast die richtigen Antworten schon bekommen.......
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27209
-Pflanzen pflanzen
-Filter
-Beitrag lesen...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1


----------



## Inken (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Könnte es daran liegen, dass die Schwimmblätter der Seerose erst mit der Photosynthese starten, wenn sie die Wasseroberfläche erreicht haben und auch dann erst das farbgebende Chlorophyll bilden?



War bloß ein Versuch!


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Möglich Inken ....

Aber da wird uns sicher nur ein Botaniker/Gärtner (Werner ) auskunft geben können 

Die Blätter entfalten sich doch erst fast wenn sie "Luft" bekommen .... also im gerollten Zustand sehen sie net viel Licht ....


----------



## Inken (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Ja genau! Sie entrollen sich erst kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche und zeigen dann ihre weinrote Farbe. Erst wenn sie die Luft erreicht haben, können sie mit dem Gasaustausch beginnen und entwickeln langsam das Blattgrün. Soweit jedenfalls mein Gedanke.. 

Aber vielleicht schaut Werner ja mal rein und klärt uns auf!


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Hallo,

Inken hat absolut recht. Dazu kommt noch, dass das Licht unter Wasser gebrochen wird und es zu einer Farbverschiebung kommt. Rötliche Blätter können unter Wasser das Licht besser aufnehmen.


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Hallo,

also Photosynthese und Gasaustausch funktionieren auch unter Wasser, wie könnten __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut & Co. sonst überleben? Die rote Farbe sind Anthocyane, so eine Art "Sonnencreme" von Pflanzen. Ist das Wasser kalt, dann funktioniert ein Teil der Photosynthese, die lichtunabhängigen Reaktionen (Bindung von CO2 und Herstellung von Zucker) nicht so gut, weil hier viele Proteine beteiligt sind und chemische Reaktionen langsamer ablaufen, wenn es kälter ist. Die lichtabhängigen Reaktionen (Erzeugung einer elektrischen Spannung zum Spalten von Wasser) sind dagegen temperaturunabhängig. Sind beide Prozesse nicht aufeinader abgestimmt, hat die Pflanze ein Problem. Zu viel Licht ist bei Kälte für Pflanzen schädlich, denn dann wird die entstehende Spannung nicht schnell genug abgebaut und ein wichtiger Proteinkomplex (das Photosystem II) geht kaputt (siehe Frostbrand bei immergrünen Bäumen und Sträuchern). Sich mit Anthocyanen einen Sonnenschirm aufzuspannen ist einer von vielen Tricks, die Pflanzen haben, um sich vor zu viel Licht zu schützen.
Im Sommer wenn das Wasser warm ist, dann sind alle Seerosenblätter grün, auch die jungen. Das Anthocyan ist immer noch da, doch wandert es zur Unterseite der Blätter, um die Lichtausbeute zu verbessern (denn wenn es warm ist, braucht die Pflanze viel Licht).

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Conqueror (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Hallo Kai,

das hast du super erklärt. Danke! wieder was gelernt 

@ Melitta: Dein Teichwasser ist ja wirklich superduperklar. Und vor allem schaffst du das offenbar ohne Filter. Und sooo viele Pflanzen sehe ich auf den Fotos auch nicht. Wie machst du das bloß?? 

Ok, du hast keine Fische. Ich hab ein paar Bitterlinge, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die paar Minis meinen Teich so grün kacken können 

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## Mattis (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Moin Teichler 

Danke an euch alle für die kompetenten Antworten

Gruss Matthias


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Ich hab auch gleich gedacht "boah, ist das ein klares Wasser", als ich das Bild gesehen hab ;-)
Wie alt ist denn dein Teich? Bei mir hat das bisher nur im ersten Jahr so ausgesehen... und ich hab auch keine Fische


----------



## Redlisch (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Hallo,

seit gestern sind 50% der Seerosenblätter auf die Trendfarbe Grün umgeschwenkt 

Es wird wohl langsam Sommer 

Axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

Bei uns ist die "Trendfarbe grün" noch nicht vorhanden.
Die Texas Dawn zeigt sich (noch) in tiefrotem "look".
Sie "hängt" allerdings auch erst seit 1 Woche in unserem Teich und ist eine noch sehr junge Pflanze.


----------



## Fluni81 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter sind weinrot*

..meine werden auch ganz allmählich grün:beten


----------

